# Duck Season is almost here!!!



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Duck season is right around the corner! Just curious to see where everyone plans to hunt opening day? Good luck to all 2coolers!


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm taking a trip up north to High Plains Mallard Management for my first hunt on October 28th! Opening day of south zone I plan on hunting Lake Somerville! I will definitely post pics up when the time comes!


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Lease out in Winnie for me opening day.


----------



## wschorp (Jun 1, 2004)

Me Fishaholic and blastandcast89 up at the lease, to shoot some woddies!


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Hunting opening day and next day at lease in Garwood area. Good luck to us all.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Where ever the ducks are!!!! AMEN! COme on ducks!!!!!


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

wschorp said:


> Me Fishaholic and blastandcast89 up at the lease, to shoot some *woddies*!


Woddies? Is that a new hybrid duck or something? I'll be hunting in Winnie myself opening weekend so why don't you and the other fellas send a couple of them my way. I hear the drakes are REAL colorful...


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Woodies is a wood duck lol!!


----------



## wschorp (Jun 1, 2004)

Last day of teal we had over 15 groups of wood ducks come in, hopefully they are still there and are in a descent plumage. Will try to send a few your way troutfisch


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

I got access to a place in Waller and Hallettsville this year. I havent bird hunted in over 10 years. Can I please a quik rundown of the different species and are they all legal to shoot?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Where ever Troutfisch is LMAO!!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

During the last weekend of teal season, hundreds of pintails and tree ducks could be seen. I saw the first flight of specklebelly geese the other afternoon. 

Just wandering, has anyone ever hunted the coast with the lay down type blinds?

Capt. Chris Martin
Bay Flats


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Capt. Chris Martin said:


> Just wandering, has anyone ever hunted the coast with the lay down type blinds?
> 
> Capt. Chris Martin
> Bay Flats


It works great if you get a low tide and hard north wind to expose some of the sand flats out farther from shore. Myself I will be in the woods the first 4 or 5 days trying to put some deer in the freezer and then its to the coast.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I was going to give a laydown blind a try this year so I could hunt without having to have a bunch of blinds set up. It got so crowded in the area I hunt and there was a lot of competition for the blinds that had water near them after xmas that I thought I'd go mobile. Turns out I will be hunting inland this year but I still think being able to hunt where the birds and water are is going to be a big plus in the bay. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Capt. Chris Martin said:


> Just wandering, has anyone ever hunted the coast with the lay down type blinds?


Absolutely not. 

I hate opening weekend pressure on public - I usually have a great hunt Saturday, but some things out there make it just not worth it. For opening weekend I'll be on private land near Liberty. After opening weekend, I will be shadowing the ducks for 3 months.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

A big freshwater "tank" somewhere between here and Corpus. lol


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Now why would I want to tell people where I plan to hunt opening weekend............


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll be hitting my lease near Columbus for opening day. The teal were crazy out there during the early season and, (this is my first year on this lease) they say that the ducks will be just as thick.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Milo and I will be chasing pintails and redheads down in Rockport opening weekend.

*Capt. Chris* - Late last season we were hunting outside shorelines almost exclusively, building temp blinds out of baybrush or whatever we could find laying around ('commando' hunting we call it). Some of my west texas buddies came down for a weekend and brought thier layout blinds (they use them for geese). In a word, they were devestating. We had them set up right at the edge of the grass, almost in the water, with some brush laying on top. The birds didn't have a chance, I didn't realize how many birds I had been flaring by fidgeting or not being concealed up enough. I will be investing in my own before the season starts. Below are some pics from those two days last year.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Avalon Texas ,4936 feet out my office door in a sweeet little tank then the next weekend 4.5 hours to the salt grass


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Milo,

We've been talking with Final Approach and worked out a program with them. I just wanted to see what others thought.

Thanks
Capt. Chris


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I hunt here.


----------



## WCMIII (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll be hunting just south of Nome. Was out there this weekend and saw quit a few birds. Heard my first flight of Geese Tuesday night flying over the house.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

I duck hunt in Seadrift and Galveston mostly.


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

did i read the map wrong i thought it said youth 28th and 29th regular gun was november 4th


NateTxAg said:


> I'm taking a trip up north to High Plains Mallard Management for my first hunt on October 28th! Opening day of south zone I plan on hunting Lake Somerville! I will definitely post pics up when the time comes!


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

High Plains Mallard Management Unit 
Youth October 21-22
Regular Gun October 28-29
November 3-January 28


----------



## wschorp (Jun 1, 2004)

Good lookin pictures andy, good luck hunting.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Waitin On Nates Invatation! If I Remember Right He Owes Me A Few!
Lets See Some Pics Of The New Duckboat


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

I will probably be at my lease in Brookshire.......But I may be at my lease in Waller.......Or maybe I will be at my lease in Hockley.........Or I could end up at my lease in Chesterville..........


Or if I am really lucky, I will be at one of my kids soccer games.

I guess I better start figuring things out. Nice to have options.


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

I'll Be Hunt.... No, Killing Birds In Alvin/liverpool . I Have The Final Approach Layout Blind And Yes They Are Effective! Had Geese Just About Land On Me Last Year. Not Only Can The Birds Not See You,but In Uh-em "fowl" Weather You Stay Dry,warm And Comfortable.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

peach point , i'm getting in line tomorrow. i might be first!


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

LOL!!! Good one teal. I'm so glad I don't have to fight that public mess anymore. I'll be hunting somewhere North of El Campo.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Saltaholic, I do you owe you a bunch hunts lol! Im getting it this weekend so ill post pics then but next weekend ill be back in Houston. Lets go giggin and after catch some reds on Saturday.


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

I'll be at peach point!  might be in line around 5am friday just so i can get a spot!!! LOL


----------



## robott (Aug 2, 2005)

Somewhere up here in lubbock city pond maybe lol


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

Depends on the weather if its going to be cooler then I will go to Peach if not I have a couple of other private places lined up. I dont like the walking at Peach unless its cool.


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

the walking in from your spot is what kills you at PP!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Bay City and Garwood for me!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Getting Ready*

It's all good...

Chris


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

First sighting of Geese in the brazos valley!!! Keep on coming!!!


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

nateeeeeeeeeeeeedog pm yo # or call me when you get this. i just got a new phone so i am razor sharp again. btw...you dont know what geese sound like da dareboat be ready


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Reports from guys on my club near Bay City that the big ducks have shown up already. 

The teal were bunched in and looked like they were ready to head for their Fiesta down South.

Species noted include Canvasbacks, Redheads, Greenheads, Wood Ducks, Mexican-like Ducks (Squealers), BWT, GWT, Speckled-bellies, Snow geese & Gadwall.

I'm feeling the bittersweet pain of not being able to hunt my spot for opening day...

I "Have To" go down and hunt quail / dove / turkey / ducks on the Cochina Ranch. Taking a few customers for a little "Run & Gun" action. As always, we keep separate shellbags with heavishot/steel to shoot ducks whenever we pass the stock-tanks. Charlie, let me know if you are going to be down there, we need to drink a few "daddy cokes" one night...


----------



## Calebtubb (Oct 11, 2006)

man.......... Gesse in the brazos valley heeahhhh


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*Halls Bayou Ranch....*

I cannot wait until legal shooting time!!!

Drifter :ac550: :ac550: :ac550:


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

Im in Monroe La right now on buisness but I snuck off to do some checking and I have seen quite a few ducks. Im excited.


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

Where at in Waller, is it a lease?


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Chris, that cast and blast picture is ridiculous! What a day!


----------



## Texascoast3 (May 7, 2006)

Yo Nate, you know we'll be hunting the marshes-you and Iceburg better be joining us every chance you get.


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

place in waller is a buddies property off I think its 362


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Water shouldn't be a problem for anyone as of now! Tick tick tick!!!!!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

TOOOOOO much water Bull Minnow. Birds will be spread real thin if this stuff doesn't drain off fast.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Are You Ready*

A few photos to get you off the couch.

Capt. Chris


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

Yup the day is comin


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

might head over to Lake Somerville. Tell all your friends, should be a **** fest out there opening day.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

4thbreak said:


> might head over to Lake Somerville. Tell all your friends, should be a **** fest out there opening day.


When is it not??


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

deebo said:


> When is it not??


Your right. During teal season the walk in was packed, cant wait to see what its going to be like for the opener. I guess the only way you wont see many people out there is when its 1) raining, 2) Very cold, 3) Very Cold and Rainy, 4) Finals week or 5) weekdays . I dont even mind talking about the place on the internet anymore since its already shot to hell. Im also thinking about heading down to the coast, the 2hr drive beats dealing with all the barnies 15 minutes from my house.


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

Blessing/Palacios area. 23rd year hunting down there! Got good number of ducks and specs and this front should just bring some more.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

They are stacked high wide and deep here now.....lots of geese too.......

QuackWhacker, whatcha doin in Monroe, La.? You are over in my neck of the woods, I'm bout an hour and a half south of there.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*This cool weather has me ready!*

Count down continues!!!!


----------



## Texas Marine Clean (Apr 14, 2006)

Can't wait Greens Lake I own that camp house right in the cut. get some good camping and hunting in can't beat it.


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

*Duck*

This will the first time my son has hunted ducks and geese if he falls in love with like dove hunting I might be in trouble like creating a monster.

trouttracker


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

if its cool and i dont have to work , i'll be at peach. if it aint cool i'll be sleepin in and hunting my blind at austin bayou hunting club. going out there tomorrow for some dove action and get a look at how many ducks are flying around.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Lol...I think your in trouble Trouttracker!!!!


trouttracker said:


> This will the first time my son has hunted ducks and geese if he falls in love with like dove hunting I might be in trouble like creating a monster.
> 
> trouttracker


----------



## extreme23 (Aug 20, 2005)

Do you Folks know of a good Waterfowl Web Page with fourms and classifides?


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

www.duckhunter.net is the waterfowl forum is use. I wish 2cool would create one though.


extreme23 said:


> Do you Folks know of a good Waterfowl Web Page with fourms and classifides?


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

5 more days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

NateTxAg said:


> 5 more days!!!!!!!!!!!


if your a kid!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

NateTxAg said:


> 5 more days!!!!!!!!!!!


 Where ya huntin bro?!?!?!? I might wanna try and get on that lease


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

We are hunting High Plains Mallard Managment...it opens Saturday!


waterspout said:


> if your a kid!


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

I hunt Somerville and all over the coast!


triple f said:


> Where ya huntin bro?!?!?!? I might wanna try and get on that lease


----------



## Texascoast3 (May 7, 2006)

NateTxAg said:


> We are hunting High Plains Mallard Managment...it opens Saturday!


hey, nathan...i think your in trouble:bounce: :ac550:


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Why aren't you coming with us Texascoast?


----------



## Texascoast3 (May 7, 2006)

Got class and work-otherwise i wouldn't miss it.


----------

